# Antique Shotgun (H.Gotz-Berlin)



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Trying to find anything on H. Gotz Firearms.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Gold Inlaid and Engraved H. Gotz Berlin Side by Side Damascus Hammer Shotgun


Gold Inlaid and Engraved H. Gotz Berlin Side by Side Damascus Hammer Shotgun - Rock Island Auction Company




www.icollector.com


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Kool looking gun


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a similar gun from Westley Richards. Neighbors father had it and died so the son traded it to me for a 5 foot pool table that I paid $75 for from J C Penny’s. Took and had it appraised about 30 years ago and it was worth $1800. Mine is an 11 gauge. I use it for squirrels every now and than. Fon gun to play with.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

fireline said:


> Gold Inlaid and Engraved H. Gotz Berlin Side by Side Damascus Hammer Shotgun
> 
> 
> Gold Inlaid and Engraved H. Gotz Berlin Side by Side Damascus Hammer Shotgun - Rock Island Auction Company
> ...


This is Gold inlaid, but not heavily engraved. It's a wall hanger though. The left barrel cannot be fired
Great picture, Thank you. I'm trying to learn more about the maker...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I googled the name and a ton of information popped up


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually I could find very little on google, Sure there's 50k hits, but (different names, german gunmakers) but very little on the man himself. I did find 1 picture


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve only had one gun that was heavily engraved and had gold and silver fillings. It was a Ferlach of Austria. SxS 16 over 8x57MM JRS. Like most of these type guns they are classified as Guild guns. 
In other words “specialist” build the guns as a joint project. Barrel guy, stock guy, engraver, ect. Usually in same town. I suspect that’s what a Gotz is.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've looked for information for many years, and there's nothing available,(in English). I did find a catalog image and what looks like an ad. Gotz could also be Goetz as I was told. I would just love to know the history, and how my father (deceased) acquired it.....


----------

